# Roo Says Happy Valentine's Day



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope everyone had a nice Valentine's Day.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*kiss* for Roo! You are so cute babygirl, Happy Valentine's Day to you, your brudder and your mama! :ngreet2:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> *kiss* for Roo! You are so cute babygirl, Happy Valentine's Day to you, your brudder and your mama! :ngreet2:


Thanks Crystal! Happy Valentine's Day to you and your sweet little ones!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awwww <3
But where is Roos valentine????


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Awwww <3
> But where is Roos valentine????


Hiding the minute the Valentine t-shirt came out, baha.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL. Smart boy. 
Roo looks adorable, that would make the perfect Valentine card with that soulful expression, shirt and heart snuggle sack. Looks like she is enjoying the holiday enough for both of them!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww look at that sweet sweet face!!! Darling girl.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> LOL. Smart boy.
> Roo looks adorable, that would make the perfect Valentine card with that soulful expression, shirt and heart snuggle sack. Looks like she is enjoying the holiday enough for both of them!


His aversion to clothes is hilarious. He takes off tail between legs and hides. I really wanted to get a pic of them both together too.  I called him out of his hiding spot but couldn't manage to get a decent shot, just blurry ones because he wouldn't settle. sigh. I haven't put anything on him in ages, but he's still suspicious it's gonna happen. :lol:



Brodysmom said:


> Awwww look at that sweet sweet face!!! Darling girl.


Thanks Tracy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, the eyes!! I could never be mad at that sweeeet face!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, the eyes!! I could never be mad at that sweeeet face!!


She truly is the sweetest ever.  So is Pip, even if he won't cooperate with my photo sessions. lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Roo you are SO VERY CUTE!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh pip!! Don't be a party poopah!!  lol
That is so funny him hiding like that. heeheehee 
Roo looks precious beyond words. Happy V day to you guys!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Roo you are SO VERY CUTE!


Thanks Kristi. 



cherper said:


> Oh pip!! Don't be a party poopah!!  lol
> That is so funny him hiding like that. heeheehee
> Roo looks precious beyond words. Happy V day to you guys!!


Ha yes, Pip is officially a party poopah. Poor little guy, I think it was those hoodies that left a bad memory. lol. Happy Valentine's Day to you (and sweet little Leila), Cheryl.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol awwww!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Awww. Happy Valentines Day Roo (and Pip), you are too cute for words!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Roo you are cutest little girl  Happy valantines day to you all and ((hugs)) to Pip whose missed out on the fun!!! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies for your sweet comments!  x


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh wow - I Love Roo!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

happy valentines to you roo !!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

AWW Happy Valentine's Day to Pip, you and little Roo! lol Roo looks so adorable in that shot he needs a kiss-attack for sure! lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this one! One of my favourite little girls wishing us a happy valentines day...(I think the pic has "Hallmark" potential, too!)

Happy Valentines day to all of you!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lisajazzi said:


> Oh wow - I Love Roo!


Aw thanks Lisa! 



Adrienne said:


> happy valentines to you roo !!!


Thanks Adrienne!! 



Dragonfly said:


> AWW Happy Valentine's Day to Pip, you and little Roo! lol Roo looks so adorable in that shot he needs a kiss-attack for sure! lol


Thanks so much, Kerri! I hope you had a nice Valentine's Day!



kimr said:


> I can't believe I missed this one! One of my favourite little girls wishing us a happy valentines day...(I think the pic has "Hallmark" potential, too!)
> 
> Happy Valentines day to all of you!


Aw thanks Kim, you're so sweet! I hope you and your sweeties all had a nice Valentine's Day.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Too Cute !

Roo is the perfect little valentine.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Alan!

I love your new Joie siggy!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww she is so adorable Paula.
Love that wee girl! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Aww she is so adorable Paula.
> Love that wee girl! x


Thanks hun!  x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

look at her sweet face......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw thanks Moni, she really does have such a sweet face, and a super sweet personality to match.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't think. Too much cute.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Roo, you are so precious!!!! I love your coloring and your pretty eyes!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

roo- buster will be your valentine


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Smith said:


> Can't think. Too much cute.


Thanks so much! And I love your siggy. 



jesicamyers said:


> Roo, you are so precious!!!! I love your coloring and your pretty eyes!


Thank you so much for your sweet comment. 



sheilabenny5353 said:


> roo- buster will be your valentine


Aww Roo accepts and sends Buster a kiss.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my! :love5: She's so sweet!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Heather!


----------

